# OK heres the thing,gun prep



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Every year I go through the same pre hunt system . First I get the expected guns out of the safe and check them all over, look for any problems give them a good cleaning including the stock and scope, Probably be the only time in the season , It's also a good time to clean the 22.250. There is NO off season for it so I just have to brake down and do it. After and touch up on the wood/plastic and mettle and good wipe down then a little field work. I should have already have the loads I plan on killing with set and plenty of them loaded for each gun I plan on using, at LEAST 100 each. Now out the field. Not doing load work up I don't take the bench. I'll fine tune the gun to HOW I plan on shooting which is off sticks, bipods, or back pack. That's just what the Daughter-in-law did today Each with our bear guns and I did my 243 too. The 6mm protect gun just didn't come together yet. D-I-L is using her T/C dimension with here 7mm/08 set up. The plan is to use it for deer, antelope, and Bear. First set, 100 yards off sticks dime size. Next set 200 yards of sticks good 2.5 " group, very nice. Then 300 yards, that's a LONG way to walk and look. but shooting prone off her back pack she did a very respectable 5" group. I did the 243, well this gun and me have had a LONG relationship with many 1000's of rounds down the tube. As expected Laser like performance. three in the same hole off sticks at 100 yards. 200, an inch or so and 300 prone was a stellar 3" The deer rifle is set. Now the bear gun, My Marlin CB 45/70. I love this gun but I HATE to sight it in, HUGE recoil. Last year I didn't get a bear, I think it was because I was trying some 405 gr bullets, just was NOT confident with them and it showed in my shooting. I switched back to my tried and true 300 Hornadys at 2500 fps , Kinda like my 243, I have killed a ton of game with this set up and have FULL confidence in it. I shot one to foul the barrel, The first one is ALWAYS 5" high after cleaning. Then a raged clover leaf hole at 100 off my sticks 1 1/2" high. Next 200 a bit tougher. I have a crappy cheep cabalas leaver action scope on the poor thing. Not that the glass is bad in fact it is VEARY clear But the point of Impact changes as I change the scope power. Luckily it changes Up with the power. It has yardage hash marks but there all wrong for my loads. long story short At 200 yards I have to run it at six power, the setting I use to sight it in at, and put it a little low. At 200 yards using 6x and the 200 hash I get a group of 3 3" round and 2" high off my sticks. 300 I put it up to 9x and use the 200 hash and I can point it dead center target and get a 5" group 4" high. All this is a dead bear but it's a lot to remember.
ANYWAY I think I'm set most bear shot are 100 or less, right?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great write up, I like to get close to most game - bears included.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A good reminder for us all, thanks for taking the time to post it.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

your supposed to clean your guns?I thought you were just supposed to trade them for new ones when they got dirty :doh:


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

This is a great reminder to prep all your important gear for hunting season, especially your guns.


----------

